# Combo 360 software



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2012)

Aaaaarrrghhhhh !

I CANNOT get my pump to download.  Meter 100% tip-top fine, every time, NP.

The pump and Mickey just WILL NOT comunicate.

I managed it once when I first had the thing, but on that occasion I was not doing it right - rang the helpline who (kindly) pointed this out (first time you download you have to click summat extra and I hadn't).  Since then nowt.  I've measured the distance; I've stuck paper things of various thicknesses under the pump or Mickey; I've put new batteries in the pump.  It just fails to do joined up thinking and times out after however long it is.

Am just about losing my patience with it!

Just trying to make sense of hypos - if I could see whether I've had insulin a little while before the hypos then I'd know it was most likely a maths error, or the fact I omitted to do an extended bolus when I should have done.  Or sporadically, it's an FBG hypo (and when I say hypo that's anything from 3.9 downwards - so if I'm 3.7/8/9 and just about to feed my face I don't tend to stress too much about that) except I'm trying to notice whether this may be because I've had a correction near bedtime - perchance I need a different correction dose at night.  It would just be so much easier to spot trends instead of having to keep a constant paper trail.

I'm not very bright at spotting trends which is exactly why I got the flipping software in the first place.

Rant over.

Anyone got any bright ideas what I'm doing wrong? (with the downloads not the BGs LOL)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you using an infrared device? I have the 360 software for my meter and it's always a bit of a nightmare getting the thing to eyeball it - like you have tried various things under it and usually have to resort to moving it slowly in front of the reader until I see the light start to blink rapidly, and then just hold it there until it's finished. Takes some doing but I usually manage it eventually.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep it's the dreaded infra red communication duffer Alan..

Trophywrench.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software, so that you can click the duffer that you missed the first time?

Also, it may be that somehow the drivers have been corrupted, so a reinstall


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ours works ok 9 times out of 10. I've read about the probs but we must have a good one.

Admittedly Sarah does it, rather than me, which may be a contributing factor!

Rob


----------



## NatB (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh dear hope you get it sorted. Waiting for mine to come in the post.
Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## NatB (Apr 16, 2012)

Will get my husband to sort it out for me if he can. 
Glad yours is ok Rob. 
Might need advice again from all of you.


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 17, 2012)

I've not had a problem at all with mine. And the IR sensor doesn't seem particularly sensitive to the position of the pump or meter.

This may sound a bit patronising, but isn't intended to be, but you have taken the pump out of its skin (if you use one that is)? The IR window on the pump is below the battery cover, and is covered over when its in its skin. I used to find it a pain to keep taking the pump out of the skin each time I wanted to do a download, so I have cut a little hole in the skin in front of the IR window.

The only other thing I'd suggest (apart from the already made suggestion to uninstall and re-install the 360 s/w), would be to try a different USB port. Failing that get Roche to replace the IR sensor.

I've found the 360 software to be pretty useful for seeing problems - particularly in basal rates. The "standard day" graph is very helpful in this respect.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 17, 2012)

Trophy 

I've just had a thought, what operating system have you got it on?

Because I know that there was a lot of issue's surrounding Win7, my copy (one of the first) won't work on my laptop as it's a Win7 64bit, and there was only work around for Win7 32 bit system, but even this work around was a bit hit and miss...

To use my present copy, I have to install a virtual PC onto the lappy, load it with XP but even then, there's a glitch with resolution the 360 window comes up so large and out of proportion that I can only see part of the of the screen at a time...  

Shall have to give them another phone to if they now sorted this out, and can I have a new copy!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 18, 2012)

It is Win 7, but this version is Win 7 compliant.  V 1.1.2.  

Surely if it wasn't working in that port, it wouldn't download the meter?  And it did download the pump once when I first installed the software once Roche told me I had to click on my name the first time I did it (I'd managed to do it with the meter but omitted to do it for the pump - you never have to do it again, it tells you it's going to allocate it to your name LOL)

And yes I did remove the skin LOL, I find that a pain.  Thing is Alan what happens with the pump is the Data Download on it, times out PDQ so you can't just sit there and move it about, you have to keep going through the menu again to the Data Downlaod scren again then click yes then click 'next' on the mouse.  And getting to that DD screen, means you have to turn the pump off first, so after a while it starts to beep to tell you you've forgotten to turn it back on .... and against you've done that 10 times you do tend to get a bit fed up ......

Sigh.

I will try swapping the wireless communcator to the other USB port though - I mean I can't just completely take it out, otherwise I won't have a mouse or a keyboard and I definitely need the mouse.  And I also know what it says about wireless devices and I have tried moving them temporarily well out of the way of Mickey and the pump, but it makes no difference and it doesn't affect the meter download anyway.

Otherwise I'll ring 'Sven' on the Helpline again in the morning.


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 18, 2012)

Umm. I'm running mine on Windows 7 64-bit without any probs.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2012)

I do believe I have moaned about this software and roche before. it and they are rubish.

I did eventually get mind to work but had to change so many settings my PC seemed like it was somebody elses lol.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 18, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> Umm. I'm running mine on Windows 7 64-bit without any probs.



When did you get your 360 version?

I've got one of the first versions...  Last time I rang to see if they sorted every out was a year ago....  And the said something the new drivers for win7 should have been available in Feb, but had been delayed...

What miff's me the most, they knew that Win7 was being developed, and they also new that the Vista 64 bit wasn't happy with the drivers..  So fully aware of drivers issues..

Same as they knew as win7 was in its final RC stage, that Win8 was being developed, and Win8 is now in it's RC beta testing stage so shouldn't be far off from release..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 19, 2012)

I really *cannot* fathom Roche's stubborn sticking with *Infra Red*  as their preferred data transfer method. We aren't living in the 1990s any more people! If Bluetooth is thought too problematic/costly STICK A USB CABLE PORT ON IT!!


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 19, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> When did you get your 360 version?
> 
> I've got one of the first versions...  Last time I rang to see if they sorted every out was a year ago....  And the said something the new drivers for win7 should have been available in Feb, but had been delayed...
> 
> ...



I got my version in Feb this year. It says it's version 1.1.2.7070


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 19, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I really *cannot* fathom Roche's stubborn sticking with *Infra Red*  as their preferred data transfer method. We aren't living in the 1990s any more people! If Bluetooth is thought too problematic/costly STICK A USB CABLE PORT ON IT!!



There stubbornness is based on R&D costs...  Every time they change something it has to go through the licencing procedure all over again...   This is why when they had to resolve the driver issues for the 360 software to get it to work on Win7, they had to resubmit the software again, to ensure that it still met the requirements of the licence... As it's classed a medical.. 



m1dnc said:


> I got my version in Feb this year. It says it's version 1.1.2.7070



You've got the newer version than mine..  So the drivers issues have been fixed..


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2012)

Yup they have because mine works anyway, just not with the ruddy pump so I have a million BG readings and no clue what insulin was around!  ROFL.  

I rang yesterday after lunch, no call back yet.  Am at hosp tomorrow so will see if DSN's older one (the one with the rectangular infra-red thing instead of the tri-lobed one I call Mickey.) will download it.   She had trouble the last time but eventually it decided to work.  Not been downlaoded since Feb on hers, so we'll see.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

*Update*



User Error!  

It would communicate if the User ever pressed the 'Tick' button to confirm it, after she'd gone on the Data Transfer screen .........

Didn't half take some time to download, ROFL.

I discovered this midway through phone call to chase em up ..... deep embarrassment !  I did come clean though.

LOL


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 21, 2012)

trophywench said:


> User Error!
> 
> It would communicate if the User ever pressed the 'Tick' button to confirm it, after she'd gone on the Data Transfer screen .........
> 
> ...



You know what they say: "to err is human, but it takes a computer to make a complete f*** up"

I glad you have it sorted. I think you'll find it useful.


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been using this system for a good while. I have never had it fail at all.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

Well it didn't fail for me either - it was me that failed LOL


----------

